# Orgasm Intensity for Her



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

This message is about a monogamous relationship, so if I am posting in the wrong forum, please accept my apologies in advance.

My girlfriend and I are approaching 50 and have experienced a lot of what I consider to be good sex, but I know that intercourse is important to her also, as I think it would be for most women.

My orgasms are great, but I would like to help make hers more intense if I can. I know it would improve an already amazing sex life for both of us.

For me, I can orgasm pretty easily laying beside her while she uses a vibrator to orgasm. 

Neither she nor I, are able to orgasm during intercourse, but it is a very pleasurable experience for her and for me none-the-less, and I really think that it might be more deeply connected to orgasm intensity for her than I once thought, even if she ends up using a vibrator in the end.

Unfortunately, I cannot stay hard with intercourse very easily if I am on top. 

If she is on top, her knees bother her, but I can stay hard doing it that way.

All suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Cialis or Viagra.

Then give it to her the way she says she wants it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

And there are various pieces of furniture and furniture type accessories that make sex more comfortable and add many more positions to a couples coupling opportunities, so to speak.

Have to get out of the bed when necessary 😊😊.

Seriously, investigate sex related furniture. Good quality.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Someone please refer OP to the thread here comparing Cialis to Viagra. Buying options were discussed too.

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/389770-tried-viagra-cialis-first-time.html Think this may be one of threads.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

MutualRespect said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot stay hard with intercourse very easily if I am on top.
> 
> If she is on top, her knees bother her, but I can stay hard doing it that way.


If you lose your erection when on top then there's a possibility of a health issue. Same thing happened to me, so went to the doctor and blood test showed I had anaemia. I was Ok with wife on top, spoons and relatively passive positions. Where I could stand (her on kitchen table) was good too. However missionary is quite hard work when anaemic!
The doctor prescribed some me generic viagra while my anaemia is being fixed , that definitely helps.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MutualRespect said:


> My orgasms are great, but I would like to help make hers more intense if I can. I know it would improve an already amazing sex life for both of us.


Generally speaking a lovemaking goal of giving your partner bigger, better, longer, and more intense orgasms is used to help sell commercial products and glamour magazines. Tips and tricks can usually be found alongside alongside products that give you more energy and various elixirs for treating the symptoms of fibromyalgia. 

In reality if you really must, you need to find a way to combine an adrenaline rush with your lovemaking routine. This is why most of the cliche female sex fantasies involve a scenario with an element of risk/surprise. The longer you have been in a relationship, the more challenging it becomes to make this happen because things become familiar and relaxed and based on the oxytocin hormone (which is great). 

So you need to figure out how to introduce an element of mystery/surprise into your usual lovemaking routines. This will require you planning ahead, putting in some effort, and being playfully romantic. So for example if she likes a vibrator, try buying her a nice one that is fully waterproof and hiding it in a romantic bubble bath. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------

